# Suture removal by another physician



## AHESLER (Dec 1, 2011)

If a patient has sutures put in at another facility and then comes into our office to have them removed we should bill S0630 but how do we bill to carriers like Medicare that will not pay for the S code?  Should we be figuring up a regular E/M with a straightforward complexity?


----------



## missy874 (Dec 1, 2011)

straightforward office visit


----------

